# gonna try the flint AM



## nadams (Jun 23, 2011)

yall think its gonna be to muddy?? im gonna go to white oak creek off mt caramel, my boss went bass fishin down there monday and said he seen a ton of gar, was gonna give it a try, havent done much bowfishin during the day... and im finally done with my boat! just hope it aint to muddy!!
Nick


----------



## hound dog (Jun 23, 2011)

nadams said:


> yall think its gonna be to muddy?? im gonna go to white oak creek off mt caramel, my boss went bass fishin down there monday and said he seen a ton of gar, was gonna give it a try, havent done much bowfishin during the day... and im finally done with my boat! just hope it aint to muddy!!
> Nick



Go fri night or sat and I'll go with you.


----------



## nadams (Jun 23, 2011)

i cant gotta work sunday and wife said no friday night cause i was out to late last friday night lol and shes prego... im tryin to find some good places to go close to the house but aint having any luck


----------



## S Adams (Jun 24, 2011)

So how did it go?


----------



## nadams (Jun 24, 2011)

Missed a few gar,  seen about 10 didn't stay to long cause the dang river was so low, didn't have but about a 1/4 mile total I could get before I hit bad shoals, what you been up too uncle Scott? ? U been in rods new boat yet?  Davids is nasty... I seen him last week and his about to hook up his kicker


----------



## S Adams (Jun 24, 2011)

Uncle Scott lol! Yep we shot three or four times out of it,and ask David about falling in the fish tube! Im fixing to sale mine and get a 1872 fan boat!


----------



## nadams (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha I haven't herd bout the fish tub dunk but I did hear David can't seem to stay awake these days, that would be a good set up, what u asking for yours maybe I could help ya put the word out, let me know if you aint got anyone to fish with I'm always ready to go


----------

